# TCA Auction...Sunday, May 26, 2013....Irving, TX



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I know it is memorial day weekend but in case you don't have plans, the auction is always a lot of fun.

here's the link: http://www.texascichlid.org/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going, have 2 fluval 205's that I will be taken a long with a few other things.
looking for a 40 gallon breeder stand and a rena xp3 or at least just the top. might see what angels and discus show up.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Joey, do the filters work good and how much do you want for each?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> Joey, do the filters work good and how much do you want for each?


$40.00 EACH. one of them has all the parts. but needs media.
the other it has a misc intake. but has media. 
both work and are both 205's so you can mix and match the parts if you needed just one of them.
feel free to me an offer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump bump it's tomorrow, who's going and what are you bringing?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> it's tomorrow, who's going


i'm concerned there's going to be more sellers than buyers; was going to bring some lights and fish but don't think I will as while I don't mind someone getting a good deal (I have been blessed to), once TCA takes their deserved %, I think I'd be better to direct sale and just make a donation to TCA

I'll see you there Joey


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> i'm concerned there's going to be more sellers than buyers; was going to bring some lights and fish but don't think I will as while I don't mind someone getting a good deal (I have been blessed to), once TCA takes their deserved %, I think I'd be better to direct sale and just make a donation to TCA
> 
> I'll see you there Joey


cool, does any one know how the buy it now table will work?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

look on the website...only 25% of your total 4-sale items can go it

http://www.texascichlid.org/

Each seller will be allowed to place 25% of his/her bags on the "Buy It Now" table with a clear BIN price marked on it up until 12 Noon. They must be handed to the TCA BIN Table Co-Ordinator(s) to be placed on the table. After 12:00 PM no more items can be placed on the BIN Table, and no BIN prices changed. They can be purchased at that price on a first come - first served basis. As you can see from the schedule below, buyers can begin entering the room at 10 AM and are free to look over the BIN items. However, no items can be removed from the BIN Table until High Noon. Starting at 12:00 PM they can be picked up and taken to the Buy It Now Purchase Table (near the Registration Desk) and have those items charged to their bidder number. Note that means all BIN purchasers must have a bidder number - even if they only plan to buy at BIN prices. The Silent Auction will begin shortly after the regular live auction starts. After 2pm, the BIN table closes and any remaining items must be purchased thru the auction. the BIN table items will be the final auction items


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any one that went know who AJS was. that big red turg. discus I won didn't make it. got it home swimming, then 15-30 mins later. it does it tornato spin. in to a spin and dies. could it be simple as shock? looks like gill flukes maybe .


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm soooo sorry, Joey. contact Ralph via the TCA website


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> I'm soooo sorry, Joey. contact Ralph via the TCA website


Thanks. at least this one was the cheapest one out of all the ones in the group. looking at my check out sheet it was $20.00 so not to bad of a lost. just wanted to say the person HI got your discus was healthy, check parameters of tank, and drip accumlated it to my tank. it went in then spinned around and around, and went to the boom with in 30-45 mins it was dead. DOA.

maybe it got shocked with heat when the clutch went out on me coming home 2-3 and had to sit there 30-45 mins in the car. with black interrior and no ac.

john are doing good and are healthy as can be.


----------

